# PC without DVD reader but only CD reader.



## philipsmatto (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi guys, I have pc without DVD reader but i have CD reader. This is a old PC and now I would like install FreeBSD. I have internet, can I install FreeBSD with Internet? I can use only CD reader, what I doing?


----------



## Uniballer (Jan 29, 2012)

Can you burn a CD?  Then burn the FreeBSD-X.X-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso to a CD, boot and install from it, and load packages or ports over the Internet.


----------



## da1 (Jan 29, 2012)

You can:
1) download, burn (on another PC) the disk1 (CD) iso and install from that one
2) download somewhere the USB stick .img file, write it, and boot from usb on your old pc (if it supports USB boot)
3) use/configure a PXE server


----------



## dave (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, you can install via the Internet.  Download the FreeBSD.[your version and arch].bootonly.iso.  They are < 200 MB.  The bootonly disc contains just enough data to boot your machine and start the install.  Then, just choose FTP as your installation source.  Or, if you are behind a firewall, choose FTP from behind a firewall.


----------

